# The "That Guy" Thread



## PastryOfApathy (May 3, 2013)

Seeing as we're furfags, we kind of tend to attract only the best and brightest social rejects. Whether they be neckbeards in high school walking around in a tail informing people they're "yiffy", or some creepy fuck going around claiming they're actually a dragon trapped in a man's body. Point is furries have spawned some truely terrible people, and we're often forced to witness their acts of immense stupidity.

What's your story?


----------



## benignBiotic (May 3, 2013)

I used to be the kind of person that would be mocked off of FAF. I don't want to talk about that shameful part of my adolescence. 

These days I'm just a level-headed furry. I'm into the kinky stuff but it doesn't define me. I'm broke and desperate for a job, but am otherwise pretty well adjusted.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 3, 2013)

I'm just a guy who doesn't really know what he's doing


----------



## Toshabi (May 3, 2013)

That guy who added me on steam and asked me how big my Discord cock was.


----------



## Xaerun (May 3, 2013)

I've always been this manly and normal, so I don't really understand this thread.
Good luck for you "furr"ies or whatever, though.


----------



## Aleu (May 3, 2013)

I used to be one of those despicable fan-girls that would squeal over any anime character. Now I'm beyond that. I've moved on to video game characters and celebrities :V

When I first came to FAF, I imagined that all furries would be overly friendly and playful. This is mainly due to coming from Gaia and Neopets to FAF. It was quite a shocking change but I adjusted.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 3, 2013)

Aleu said:


> When I first came to FAF, I imagined that all furries would be overly friendly and playful. This is mainly due to coming from Gaia and Neopets to FAF. It was quite a shocking change but I adjusted.



I personally had no idea what to expect from furries, actually. I wasn't quite aware of the shitting dick nipples.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (May 3, 2013)

If I hadn't got onto FAF first, I would likely have gone down the path of being a typical furfag.


----------



## Riho (May 3, 2013)

You've all seen me in action. It's pretty damn obvious that I can be a fairly typical furry at times.
However, I've seen some truly weird furs. Like that woman (Or was it a guy) who PUT WHISKER IMPLANTS INTO HER GODDAMN FACE.


----------



## Mikhal18 (May 3, 2013)

Aleu said:


> When I first came to FAF, I imagined that all furries would be overly friendly and playful. This is mainly due to coming from *Gaia and Neopets* to FAF. It was quite a shocking change but I adjusted.



... Neopets! (omg I haven't gone there in years!). Just a random question: Have you ever played FlyFF as well? 

I've never witnessed any "furfag" stupidity in public (mostly because there're like... 70 furries (officially) in this whole country hole). Though I've seen many... MAAAAAAAAANY stupid AniFaggots doing stupid stuff in specific locations (subway, train/bus station, school, cafes, restaurants...). I don't mention the Cons, since that's a "Stupidity Free Pass" for most of them.
As for myself... I'm not a furfag. I'm a furry. I like the art, I like the suits. I like the People I've met so far. As "some" people, I do have my crushes on specific furry characters as well...


----------



## Aleu (May 3, 2013)

Gibby said:


> I personally had no idea what to expect from furries, actually. I wasn't quite aware of the shitting dick nipples.


Yeeeaah. I didn't expect so much porn either. Dear god when I turned off the filter..


Mikhal18 said:


> ... Neopets! (omg I haven't gone there in years!). Just a random question: Have you ever played FlyFF as well?


Nope. Sorry.


----------



## H.B.C (May 3, 2013)

Me attracting weirdos would imply that people actually notice me. xD

But yeah, one time at school my friend got asked if he was a furry by this odd girl wearing MLP shirt.


----------



## septango (May 3, 2013)

eh, I try not to judge I love weird folk


----------



## LizardKing (May 3, 2013)

I haven't met any furries irl so all I have to go by are things like my sig.


----------



## Toshabi (May 3, 2013)

LizardKing said:


> I haven't met any furries irl so all I have to go by are things like my sig.



That's a safe assumption from what I've met IRL.


----------



## TigerBeacon (May 3, 2013)

...I'm just in it artistically. Don't do that furfag shit. 

Me hanging around the forums was a decision to find and reconnect with a community since Tumblr and DA were lacking in good folk to talk with, and found the forum wasn't as bad as when I last came here (like...back in '08 when I first registered).

Or maybe its just that I've grown more tolerant of people being...dumb.


----------



## H.B.C (May 3, 2013)

LizardKing said:


> I haven't met any furries irl so all I have to go by are things like my sig.



Reading your signature killed me on the inside a little.


----------



## Lauralien (May 3, 2013)

H.B.C said:


> Reading your signature killed me on the inside a little.



bewear, yur enamies ar evrywere and waiting too GET you.   
theyr EVEN IN YOURE BED wen you are haveing YIFFS.


...

Eugh.  That hurt my brain-parts.


----------



## Machine (May 3, 2013)

Lauralien said:


> bewear, yur enamies ar evrywere and waiting too GET you.
> theyr EVEN IN YOURE BED wen you are haveing YIFFS.
> 
> 
> ...


That person's posts killed my soul.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (May 3, 2013)

Lauralien said:


> bewear, yur enamies ar evrywere and waiting too GET you.
> theyr EVEN IN YOURE BED wen you are haveing YIFFS.



I can't...


----------



## Fallowfox (May 3, 2013)

I haven't met any weird furries, but then again I haven't met many furries anyway. 

I suppose that may indicate _I'm _the social reject who doesn't get out much. 



Riho said:


> You've all seen me in action. It's pretty damn obvious that I can be a fairly typical furry at times.
> However, I've seen some truly weird furs. Like that woman (Or was it a guy) who PUT WHISKER IMPLANTS INTO HER GODDAMN FACE.



That was a man, who is now dead. I don't object to people customising their own bodies, although ritual scarration practiced the world over is very much a problem in my view, such as neck stretching, facial cutting, tooth bashing etc.


----------



## Lauralien (May 3, 2013)

Machine said:


> That person's posts killed my soul.


Thanks to you, I gave in and went through the rest of his posts.   It's all your fault.   Now pass me the brain bleach.
I recommend everyone reads NewLeopard's last post...I want to hear what the entirety of FAF facepalming at once sounds like.




NewLeopard said:


> just be yourself and peple will love you.



This is great advice, because FAF is _especially good_ at loving peple how they are!  


I'm glad I made some heads explode today.  My work here is done.


----------



## Machine (May 3, 2013)

This is the only place I visit on a daily basis that has a high concentration of what the fuck and oh god why.

It's like high school, but in my computer!


----------



## PastryOfApathy (May 3, 2013)

Lauralien said:


> I recommend everyone reads NewLeopard's last post...I want to hear what the entirety of FAF facepalming at once sounds like.


Dat fedora...
Dat grammar...
Dat last post...


----------



## Batty Krueger (May 3, 2013)

I'm on way to a con right now and its gunna be wonderful.
I don't really have a story, I am who I am


----------



## HereKittyKitty (May 3, 2013)

I had a short stint on Gaia before coming here and, because I wanted to fit in, I played the role. I was perky and overly cuddly and everything was "OMG! SMEXXI! WE SHOULD YIFF!" There it seemed that sexuality was something to be flaunted, with full glittery parade in pursuit. But it was exhausting and hurt my brain a little, so I left.

I came here and I like it much better.


----------



## septango (May 3, 2013)

ya know some times I wish there was a reserve for furries, I don't mean that in a bad way - I'd move there


----------



## Fallowfox (May 3, 2013)

septango said:


> ya know some times I wish there was a reserve for furries, I don't mean that in a bad way - I'd move there



Iceland would do nicely. It's nice and cool.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 3, 2013)

septango said:


> ya know some times I wish there was a reserve for furries, I don't mean that in a bad way - I'd move there



I too would endorse a concentration camp


----------



## Lobar (May 3, 2013)

There's someone I usually see in the college cafeteria in the morning that always has a Pikachu hoodie with ears on, a random tail, and an MLP purse.

I haven't said hi.


----------



## septango (May 3, 2013)

Gibby said:


> I too would endorse a concentration camp



you sir can be an arse


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 3, 2013)

septango said:


> you sir can be an arse



Thank you, friend


----------



## septango (May 3, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Thank you, friend


your welcome


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 3, 2013)

septango said:


> you*'*r*e*



heil grammar


----------



## Fox_720B (May 3, 2013)

The only time I really get bothered is if I can really tell by the way the person is acting or talking that they're mentally disturbed. However, this means something different for each person. I don't really...have a problem with people making animal noises or anything like that, especially if I know them well and know they're intelligent, sane people. I've met a few (non-furry) people who were sociopathic, and that scarred me enough to be on the lookout for anyone that might be potentially threatening to myself or anyone I care about. 

So when I say something doesn't bother me, it means I've taken a good long look at the person's behavior and deemed them to not be a threat. I've dated several people who make animal noises or behave somewhat feral, and to be honest, I found it kind of cute. If I saw someone in public with an animal tail, I wouldn't find that any more disturbing than if I met someone in a fursuit, and suiting seems pretty acceptable to this forum. So no worries there.

I can honestly say I've never met someone in person, yet, from the furry fandom that's actually made me cringe. But I have seen several in documentaries *about*â€‹ furries that made me want to bang my head into a wall.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 3, 2013)

As far as creepy behaviours go, people who give you 'surprise hugs' are really quite unnerving. This is perhaps because I don't actually like being hugged in class, but even less so when I am unwillingly subjected to it, rather than begrudgingly complying. 



Gibby said:


> heil grammar



I'm sure you should have started with a capital and ended with a fullstop. >:c


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 3, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> I'm sure you should have started with a capital and ended with a fullstop. >:c



Oh I usually do that mishap intentionally as an alternate method to conveying tone. I don't like using :V that much anymore, so I do that instead. I never do it in any kind of writing that's formal, srs, or creative.

But yeah I kinda made myself look a bit stupid in this example.

They say that if you write, you're always a writer at every opportunity. Which personally is something I can't stand. :c If I'm on a forum that is 90% dicking about, I'mma dick about k


----------



## Symlus (May 3, 2013)

I was that guy (dude in Cali speak) that was always a little bit weird. However, over time, this weird-ness became a good social point, and I suddenly became "cool." I hated being cool. 

Anyways, the weirdest furry I've ever seen drank a lot, and was always angry. But he was a teenager, so I think it was just angst/ hormones. I know that might seem normal to a lot of you, but I haven't seen too many furries in my life time (like 3).


----------



## Rigby (May 3, 2013)

One time I was on a field trip and we were at a mall and there was this dude buying Korean food with a raccoon tail on and we all pointed it and took pictures of it eating.

I've never seen a furry in the wild besides that one, and it didn't even notice us, so yeah.


----------



## Catilda Lily (May 3, 2013)

I have met a few local furries but none of them did anything weird.


----------



## Judge Spear (May 3, 2013)

I'm still in my furfaggy phase honestly. Or maybe it's not really a phase and just who I am to my misfortune. I've been working to change recently though. I've always kept a lid on it for the most part. No real stories honestly.


----------



## captainbrant (May 3, 2013)

.


----------



## Heliophobic (May 3, 2013)

My story?

There's not much to say. I'm just an introvert that developed an interest for talking animal people. I mean, of course I do my share of freaky shit. Who doesn't? But at least I keep it to myself.


----------



## Rigby (May 3, 2013)

Saliva said:


> My story?
> 
> There's not much to say. I'm just an introvert that developed an interest for talking animal people. I mean, of course I do my share of freaky shit. Who doesn't? But at least I keep it to myself.



whoa, you're deep


----------



## Colere88 (May 3, 2013)

JUST WOULD LIKE TO SAY I LOVE THIS THREAD

HEHEHEHEHEHE <33 DONT MIND ME


----------



## Rigby (May 3, 2013)

Colere88 said:


> HEHEHEHEHEHE <33 DONT MIND ME



HAHAHAHA DONT WORRY I DONT THINK WE'LL HAVE TROUBLE NOT MINDING YOUR ALL CAPS POSTS XD<3333333333333333 HEHEHEHEHEHE


----------



## Lobar (May 3, 2013)

guys it's That Guy, we found him

he knew we were making a thread about him and he came here to post in it


----------



## Butters Shikkon (May 3, 2013)

The Theme song of this thread...


----------



## Rigby (May 3, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> The Theme song of this thread...



it matches the mediocrity perfectly


----------



## Heliophobic (May 3, 2013)

Rigby said:


> whoa, you're deep



The inner machinations of my mind are an enigma.


----------



## Percy (May 3, 2013)

I'm... more or less normal in terms of behavior in person.

Though I did see an advertisement for my campus's brony club just around a week or so ago. I'd assume the person who made it is "that guy".


----------



## Rigby (May 3, 2013)

Saliva said:


> The inner machinations of my mind are an enigma.



I bought a shirt with that quote on it from Hot Topic last week. I bet you do a lot of shopping there.


----------



## Percy (May 3, 2013)

Rigby said:


> I bought a shirt with that quote on it from Hot Topic last week. I bet you do a lot of shopping there.


"That guy who shops at Hot Topic and thinks everything there is actually cool"


----------



## PastryOfApathy (May 3, 2013)

Percy said:


> Though I did see an advertisement for my campus's brony club just around a week or so ago. I'd assume the person who made it is "that guy".


Well consdering the only people who make brony clubs look like something like this, I would say it's a safe bet.


----------



## PsychicOtter (May 3, 2013)

Like some others said, if I didn't come to FAF right after becoming interested in the fandom, I would be one of "those" furries.


----------



## Heliophobic (May 3, 2013)

Rigby said:


> I bought a shirt with that quote on it from Hot Topic last week. I bet you do a lot of shopping there.



What? No. I was quoting the best episode from Spongebob, you plebeian.

I get all my clothes from Walmart.


----------



## Percy (May 3, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> Well consdering the only people who make brony clubs look like something like this, I would say it's a safe bet.


...yeeeeaaah.


----------



## Zabrina (May 3, 2013)

I'm the girl who finds furry porn, closes the tab... Then goes back. Again, again, and again.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (May 3, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> Well consdering the only people who make brony clubs look like something like this, I would say it's a safe bet.



If you look towards the back of the image at the far right, there's a guy just sitting there and staring at them with a "are you fucking kidding" expression of disbelief on his face.


----------



## TigerBeacon (May 3, 2013)

Zabrina said:


> I'm the girl who finds furry porn, closes the tab... Then goes back. Again, again, and again.



I go through something similar:

*finds porn* My god, this image is so retched! *closes tab*

*reopens tab* My god, it is as bad as I remembered it! *closes tab*

*reopens tab* My god, why does this exist? *closes tab*

*reopens tab* My god, what the hell is this guy's deal? *closes tab*

*reopens tab* *goes on a magical journey into this guy's gallery and journal entries, trying to understand the underlying process that prompts the production of said abominations* *for science*


----------



## Azure (May 3, 2013)

i just whack at the keyboard arbitrarily and most of the time its #winning.


----------



## Zabrina (May 3, 2013)

TigerBeacon said:


> I go through something similar:
> 
> *finds porn* My god, this image is so retched! *closes tab*
> 
> ...




Mh-Hm.


----------



## MicheleFancy (May 3, 2013)

TigerBeacon said:


> *reopens tab* *goes on a magical journey into this guy's gallery and journal entries, trying to understand the underlying process that prompts the production of said abominations* *for science*



It's all about the journey.
Sometimes a friend and I play a game called "Who can find the most fucked up thing on FA".

As for a personal experience with "that guy" furries.  A few years ago I lived next to a hotel in Seattle that had a furry convention at it.  A few people in fursuits were dancing in the street like jerks and holding up traffic on a steep ass hill that could have caused an accident.  Teens with tails and a suit head fondling each other at the 7-11.  I just wanted a soda, man.  The guys working there didn't seem very pleased either.


----------



## Hewge (May 3, 2013)

I've never met a furry in real life yet. :[

Or is that a good thing?


----------



## Rigby (May 3, 2013)

Saliva said:


> What? No. I was quoting the best episode from Spongebob, you plebeian.
> 
> I get all my clothes from Walmart.



I know, I was mocking you.


----------



## Heliophobic (May 3, 2013)

Rigby said:


> I know, I was mocking you.



Okay.


----------



## septango (May 3, 2013)

escapism just gets to some people


----------



## Rigby (May 3, 2013)

Saliva said:


> Okay.



If it didn't work, i could find other things to mock you for until you feel sufficiently mocked.


----------



## Heliophobic (May 3, 2013)

Rigby said:


> If it didn't work, i could find other things to mock you for until you feel sufficiently mocked.



That'd be pretty cool I guess.


----------



## Rigby (May 3, 2013)

Saliva said:


> That'd be pretty cool I guess.



Leave me alone.


----------



## Harbinger (May 3, 2013)

I just like the artwork and think being something other than human would be pretty cool, and humans are a dick species. Im rather contempt with day dreaming furry scenarios or imagining my fursona and other than that i think i come across as "normal". Well despite the 50 species of exotic pets...


----------



## Dreaming (May 3, 2013)

Once upon a time, I was that guy who came up with a random fursona just to fit in.... THROW A DART AT THE SPECIES DARTBOA- HUSKY, HO HO HOW UNIQUE 

Now I'm that horribly self-critical guy with mood balance issues. Everything I do sucks okay I'm going to cry now


----------



## Heliophobic (May 3, 2013)

Dreaming said:


> Once upon a time, I was that guy who came up with a random fursona just to fit in.... THROW A DART AT THE SPECIES DARTBOA- HUSKY, HO HO HOW UNIQUE
> 
> Now I'm that horribly self-critical guy with mood balance issues. Everything I do sucks okay I'm going to cry now



We've all been down that road.

Well, minus the husky part I guess. I was an evil legless floating cybernetic alien badger thing.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (May 4, 2013)

Sutekh_the_Destroyer said:


> If you look towards the back of the image at the far right, there's a guy just sitting there and staring at them with a "are you fucking kidding" expression of disbelief on his face.


I prefer the chick at the back sitting with a look of trauma, attempting to comprehend the eldritch abominations she is currently witnessing.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (May 4, 2013)

Rigby said:


> it matches the mediocrity perfectly



Well, honestly after much thought, I'd rather let this one represent it instead. NSFW words. 

Even has a diaper guy if you look hard enough.


----------



## Osiris the jackal (May 4, 2013)

In high school I was the odd person that sat alone most of the time. I spent most of my time either writing poems or in the physics lab inventing and repairing things. I would wear my long coat nearly every day and carried several tools with me at all times to do my work. Sadly, a group of students used me to displace their pent up hate and anger from my first to last years of High school. They used me as an object of hate therefore I became exactly that. One day the group of scoundrel's were harassing me in the hall and I could no longer take the abuse. So I placed down my stack of books, but held in my hand a small hard cover of the novel "Night". As the one student who caused me the most grief pushed me into the wall I pushed me novel into his neck in one fast strike. He fell to the ground at once gasping for air. I left him and his group of friends there in shock. Shortly after word got around and I was labeled as crazy. Two years later I graduated. 

Now I am a student at Rutgers and have worked there for several years, I currently got a job teaching college level planet earth lab for the summer EOF program . Although I am viewed as a madman on campus, but people love that I embrace myself, for the experiments must go on.


----------



## Aetius (May 4, 2013)

I am only here because I have no where else to be awesome.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (May 4, 2013)

Serbia Strong said:


> I am only here because I have no where else to be awesome.



Pretty much the same story for me :V


----------



## Ryuu (May 4, 2013)

I actually have no story to tell for this, you just need to choose your friends well, and hope for the best ^.^


----------



## Aleu (May 4, 2013)

Percy said:


> "That guy who shops at Hot Topic and thinks everything there is actually cool"


I'm that guy :c


----------



## CynicalCirno (May 4, 2013)

My "furry" history also originated in Gaia.
My days in the Gaia group weren't long. I moved along to Youtube and talked with all kinds of furries. The kind of people who were there, and their speech... It hit me stronger than a train. Suddenly, there was a rain of fetishists and otherkins... 
I completely ignored what they wanted to fuck the most or which kind of creature resides in their head, possibly because I was too stupid to comprehend the "weight" of their rich personality.
I moved to other communities as time went by and eventually forgot all of those people.

I didn't manage to attract furries in real life with much success. The community in my country is practically a circle of 30-40 year old furries, a circle of rainbow teenagers, and a few other lone wolves.
I've been able to contact each, with no relationship lasting more than a couple of days. The most I had is to meet up with two furries that had ears and tails in an anime convention.
I never met somebody that I wanted to punch in the face. Sure, their behavior made me nauseous, but compared to what I've heard of, they were very normal. They were elitists most of the time.
I don't think I attracted any at all, actually. I sought them. 


Youtube is long gone as a social hub and I presume the Gaia group is closed. I've lost my MSN access and I can't bother to dig up the remains of my "lost friends". I have some of them in my current Skype account but they all removed me as a friend, so contacting them again after having such a shallow relationship isn't a good idea. I've had fairly close friends that I still remember, though... It might be worth my time to look around for them, maybe say hi.


----------



## Duality Jack (May 4, 2013)

:I I make a living off of social interactions (giving speeches, acting as someone's date etc nothing sexual). I don't think I am a typical furry.


----------



## benignBiotic (May 4, 2013)

Hewge said:


> I've never met a furry in real life yet. :[
> 
> Or is that a good thing?


I'll be on the next flight! :33333333 We can make yiffy wuffy poo time. #thatguy


----------



## Percy (May 4, 2013)

Aleu said:


> I'm that guy :c


Sorry to hear. :c


----------



## Duality Jack (May 4, 2013)

Aleu said:


> I'm that guy :c


No alu, you are cool.


----------



## LogicfromLogic (May 4, 2013)

I'm just that kind of person who enjoys forms and just meeting new people. I don't know what all kind of interesting story I have to share with all of you, I'm a pretty typical furry with a pretty typical life I guess. I've always been kind of the nerd, geek or whatever, and the guy who in most social situations sticks to himself. well, other than the random posts I do make do not normally make me all that popular because I am blunt.

But I'm that guy who everyone seems to either forget or avoid, possibly because I can get on nerves pretty easily but what can you do.


----------



## Ferdinand Deer (May 4, 2013)

That guy who always tried to make people laugh at school and acted like an idiot,but then was always quiet and not social outside of school. Then can only have a lasting conversation online (most end up being over 30 minutes),but only talks to someone for about two minutes in person. And with that being said,if you want to waste time and talk to someone for over 30 minutes,feel free to add me on Steam. I also seem to hate almost everything and everyone and spend too much time on Tumblr.


----------



## Fnoros (May 4, 2013)

I'm that guy who constantly rambles on about politics or philosophy or science or something. Also, I complain constantly, especially about inconsistencies in videogames or movies, thereby ruining the experience for everyone involved. Basically I am just a terrible person to be around unless you are the same way. And I don't care! Do you people realize just how boring most of you are? I'm glad I have a limited social life! That's just less small talk I have to sit through! Less mindless banter about football or that stupid show you watched last nght or what you did over the weekend! I will not apologize for enjoying thinking critically! /rant


----------



## BigwiggingAround (May 4, 2013)

I'm that awkward guy who takes care not to run into inanimate objects but manages to bump into everyone he sees as if he doesn't give a fuck, and ends up coming off as a jerk or a basket case to most people. #guilttrippinglol But I'm not a perv! At least not an active one... fantasies are stupid.

Furry has almost nothing to do with my personality; I just like anthropomorphic characters and drawing them. Well, relearning to draw (hadn't drawn since I was 13 and decided to start again out of the blue).


----------



## Conker (May 5, 2013)

My coming here and actually learning about the fandom started out as some kind of stupid joke in World of Warcraft. I don't even remember HOW it started as that was many a years ago, but pretty soon the guild said I was a furry and that was that. So I came here to figure out what the fandom was like, tried the hat on, didn't like it, but stayed here because this forum is entertaining. 

Then the joke died away as most jokes do and life went on. Then I stopped playing World of Warcraft and life actually went on. But I've stayed here because this place is still entertaining.



Harbinger said:


> I just like the artwork and think being something other than human would be pretty cool, and humans are a dick species. Im rather contempt with day dreaming furry scenarios or imagining my fursona and other than that i think i come across as "normal". Well despite the 50 species of exotic pets...


Being anything other than human would suck because hello bottom of the food chain.

And anyone who thinks humans are the only dick humans hasn't watched Animal Planet or gone outside. All animals are fucking self serving assholes because that's what gets them through life.


----------



## Distorted (May 5, 2013)

I'm that guy who's been ninjaing through life. Nobody really knew who I was in school untill I had a breakdown and caused a bit of a stir. It took a while and now it's like I'm better and a completely different person. I began to realize things about myself, like being into furry and..........much more. I'm a pretty calm guy. Pleasant and funny from what others say. 

It's just that at night I turn into a fufag and kinda go overboard on the furry thing. I get overpowered by a strong sense of perversion and eventually I black out and wake up in the morning in a pool of my own shame and regret. I fight the urge, but it is too tempting. Sometimes I actually think I'm a pervert. As long as noone knows, it'll be fine...


----------



## ChileDog (May 6, 2013)

I used to know this girl who swore to me she was really a periwinkle kitsune-cat hybrid. Not a human at all. A periwinkle kitsune trapped in a human's body.

Specifically periwinkle.

Never caught her wearing a tail, maybe she couldn't find the right shade of stay-away-from-me blue :u


----------



## HereKittyKitty (May 6, 2013)

ChileDog said:


> Specifically periwinkle.
> 
> Never caught her wearing a tail, maybe she couldn't find the right shade of stay-away-from-me blue :u



She could always commission it.
That is weirdly specific....


----------



## ChileDog (May 6, 2013)

HereKittyKitty said:


> She could always commission it.
> That is weirdly specific....



Nah, she'd already spent all her money going to see The Avengers a million times so she could build a shrine to movie Loki. And then go on to soulbond him or something I don't remember. She was a rare one is what I'm saying.

But she was 'crazy soulbonder/otherkin' rather than 'xtreme That Guy furry', so I won't clog up the thread.


----------



## benignBiotic (May 6, 2013)

ChileDog said:


> Nah, she'd already spent all her money going to see The Avengers a million times so she could build a shrine to movie Loki. And then go on to soulbond him or something I don't remember. She was a rare one is what I'm saying.
> 
> But she was 'crazy soulbonder/otherkin' rather than 'xtreme That Guy furry', so I won't clog up the thread.


She definitely sounds 'That Guy' to me  

If anyone were to insist that they were "X trapped in a human body." I'd turn away mid conversation and cut the person out of my life.


----------



## mapdark (May 6, 2013)

I could give you TONS of "that guy" stories.

Like that guy who would literally bark and howl in public at local meets . After a few occurrences , I simply stopped going to the meets because honestly , I did not want to be identified as MapDark , Friend-of-retarded-barking-people.

There was also this guy whose first contact with local furs was to ask EVERY GUY on the mailing list who was into diapers. 

Then there was this OCD maniacal girl who literally sprayed lysol and febreeze in one of my friends' face because she didn't like the fact he smelled like cigarettes.

Honestly , 13 years of being active + 2 years of lurking just made me A LOT MORE selective about who I hang out with that happens to be in the fandom.


Oh and finally , there's this random girl at work , who DECIDED I was a furry (I have NO idea how she would know unless she saw my sketchbook from afar) and just randomly came and asked me to help her build a fursuit. 

I tried to convince her I am not a furry, (because I thought explaining the whole furries are not all fursuiters thing would be too complicated) but yeah , she still seems to wanna be friends with me for that reason.


----------

